# Lottery



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are the better odds, using the same numbers each week or, lucky dips instead.Would one include Wednesdays as well as Saturdays considering the cost these days.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

yes I heard the lottery results last night and thought about doing the lottery!

There are systems you can follow with sets of numbers but you have to be prepared to invest a lot each week to improve your chances. I would have thought that if you are just doing one line then there's not much difference in the odds whether you do the same numbers each time or a lucky dip. Of course, if you chose a set of numbers you feel obliged to do them every week in case they come up the week you don't!

I expect a mathematician or gambling expert will come on here now and tell me I'm talking rubbish.

As I'm currently in France can I enter the UK lottery even online?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

By increasing the nummber to 1-59 from 1-49 the odds of winning the jackpot have increased from 14m to 1 to 45m to 1.
The chances of winning are random so in theory it should make no difference whatever number selection you choose. do you want the best chance of being a jackpot winner or the best chance of being the sole winner?
http://understandinguncertainty.org/it-possible-improve-your-chances-winning-big-national-lottery


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Harrers said:


> Of course, if you chose a set of numbers you feel obliged to do them every week in case they come up the week you don't!


My thoughts exactly, that's why we only do the occasional lucky dip.

Haven't a clue about the odds.

Pete


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Harrers said:


> As I'm currently in France can I enter the UK lottery even online?


No. Players must be 16 or over and physically located in the UK or Isle of Man. See 'buying entries in the link'
https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/account-terms?icid=bsp:na:tx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

better to put a few quid away each week and buy some premium bonds. At least you get your money back!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rayc said:


> No. Players must be 16 or over and physically located in the UK or Isle of Man. See 'buying entries in the link'
> https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/account-terms?icid=bsp:na:tx


Euro Lottery can be played by those in selected countries.

https://www.euro-millions.com/rules

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Euro Lottery can be played by those in selected countries.
> 
> https://www.euro-millions.com/rules
> 
> Peter


Very true but the question was "As I'm currently in France can I enter the UK lottery even online?"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can play on line if on holiday, and back within 180 days to make a claim should you win anything (or send it to me), I doubt you could by a UK ticket across the channel anyway.

I stopped doing it when they got stupid.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bognormike said:


> better to put a few quid away each week and buy some premium bonds. At least you get your money back!


Where's the fun in that?
I do two tickets every Tuesday on euromillions and for two hours every Tuesday evening I'm a multimillionaire. I check out luxury cars, villas in southern France and even look to see what islands are on the market.
Then, of course, the results are posted, but the short lived elation was great!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> better to put a few quid away each week and buy some premium bonds. At least you get your money back!


I had some cash tied up in cash ISAs almost earning nothing because of low interest rates.
I thought that it might be better to move it to Premium Bonds when at least there was a possibility it would earn more than the current interest rate.

This March I pulled the money out of the ISAs and bought £20,000 Premium Bonds.
From April, the first month in the draw I've had 8x £25 and that's already more than I would have earned in the ISAs in the same period.

I was a bit miffed on Oct 1st to find I hadn't won anything that month!:wink2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You can play on line if on holiday, and back within 180 days to make a claim should you win anything (or send it to me), I doubt you could by a UK ticket across the channel anyway.
> 
> I stopped doing it when they got stupid.


I had thought about buying online using my phone's network as international roaming seems to give the impression that you are still in the UK. However, the rules seem to be pretty strict and it would be disastrous for your numbers to come up only for Camelot to wriggle out of paying.

Yes I could do Euromillions here. They seem to be quite keen on the lottery here in France. The local bar I frequent complete with PMU has a screen dedicated to some lotto type of game with results every few minutes - I think.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

autostratus said:


> I had some cash tied up in cash ISAs almost earning nothing because of low interest rates.
> I thought that it might be better to move it to Premium Bonds when at least there was a possibility it would earn more than the current interest rate.
> 
> This March I pulled the money out of the ISAs and bought £20,000 Premium Bonds.
> ...


I hope it's not just beginner's luck!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Harrers said:


> I had thought about buying online using my phone's network as international roaming seems to give the impression that you are still in the UK. However, the rules seem to be pretty strict and it would be disastrous for your numbers to come up only for Camelot to wriggle out of paying.
> 
> Yes I could do Euromillions here. They seem to be quite keen on the lottery here in France. The local bar I frequent complete with PMU has a screen dedicated to some lotto type of game with results every few minutes - I think.


Set up a DD with the same numbers each draw, sorted.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Set up a DD with the same numbers each draw, sorted.


Presume I can only do that in UK? And if I decide to live permanently in France as is possible can the DD continue? And will they pay out to a non-resident?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Harrers said:


> Presume I can only do that in UK? And if I decide to live permanently in France as is possible can the DD continue? And will they pay out to a non-resident?


Doubt it, I was basing my comment on the avatar info, IE your still a UK resident, I assume France has an equivalent lotto.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You can set up a direct debit when you're in the UK. It will continue to pay wherever you are. I assume (!) if you're normally resident in UK that's fine.

Oops - already answered. I should have refreshed the page after bringing in the washing/cutting hubby's hair!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doubt it, I was basing my comment on the avatar info, IE your still a UK resident, I assume France has an equivalent lotto.


I am currently sitting in the Charente Departement having put an offer in on a house. If it's accepted, I have to start making decisions about residential status etc.

It will probably take a lottery win to make it habitable!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For the UK lottery you have to be a UK permanent resident to comply with the rules.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Harrers said:


> As I'm currently in France can I enter the UK lottery even online?


Yes you can but you will be in breach of their Terms & Conditions and they will refuse to pay you your winnings if they can prove that you were outside the UK when you bought your ticket. If the website detects that your IP address is outside the UK then you will be declined access to the site in any event. You can easily get around that by using a UK VPN and indeed I did that yesterday to check my winnings on Friday's Euromillions (£6!) as I'm currently abroad. However I try to avoid buying tickets when abroad just in case I win and they find out!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently it's always best to buy your lottery ticket on the day of the draw....................................

because if you buy it at the start of the week you are more likely to be knocked over and killed by the end of the week than to win the jackpot


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Harreres, it is not possible to play UK lottery if living in France, when we moved over here I had an on line account with the UK one and it was a best part of a year before I realised the error of my ways, only found out when I had cancelled the debit card I had used to pay with and attempted to change to one with a French address, luckily I hadn't won anything significant in the time, just wasted the money I had spent with them.

If you wish to pay Euro Millions it is possible to play on-line using the French version of Camelot (if that is who the UK one is still run by) at the web site https://www.fdj.fr/accueil/ bit of a faff to get the account set up, as you will find should you move here they are obsessed with paperwork and bureaucracy, although you can do most of the set up on-line you will have to post proof of identity and residence to them for confirmation.

As an aside from that they are still pretty backward with on-line banking it was not so long ago they allowed on-line transfers between French accounts, even now if you wish to pay via an on-line transfer, such as your income tax or the habitation tax, you have to fill all detail out on-line and then print out a form and take it to your bank to validate it ?

.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Harrers said:


> I hope it's not just beginner's luck!


Another 2x£25 in the November draw!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Another 2x£25 in the November draw!


I'll put your winnings into your bank account.
Email me your current account details and PIN number.

Thanks you lucky winner... I. Cortanuvva


----------

